

Grandmother knows best about Crohn's Disease - cjg
http://boingboing.net/2011/10/10/seth-roberts-grandmother-knows-best-about-crohns-disease.html

======
murz
I was diagnosed with Crohn's disease a little over a year ago. I went through
pentasa, remicade, all the usual medications and they semi-worked but for the
most part not really worth their side effects.

My Dr. told me that diet has nothing to do with Crohn's disease, but like the
guy in this story, I read Breaking the Vicious Cycle and got started on the
Specific Carbohydrate Diet. I've been following it strictly for the past ~6
months and I am literally symptom free (with no drugs). Besides the strict
diet, you wouldn't even know I have the disease.

The few times I've cheated on the diet, symptoms noticeably come back. So at
this point I'm pretty sold on the benefits of SCD for Crohn's patients.
Regardless of what my Dr. says.

------
madao
What the write of this article says is very understated. I have a friend with
Crohn's Disease, seeing the effects first hand I would not wish this on people
I hate, my friend missed most of his high school years because of this, the
steroids that he had to take allowed him to grow a full beard in a week, he
was weak, tired and could not function in society let alone find a job that
could compromise for his condition

------
ethank
My wife was just hospitalized for a Crohn's flare. She was on Pentasia in the
hospital an then Flagyl when she got home. Nasty stuff that Flagyl is.

Diet certainly can alleviate some of the symptoms, mostly in dealing with the
preventing of obstructions.

